
Odeo up for sale - beau
http://blog.obvious.com/2007/02/looking-for-odeos-new-home.html
======
JMiao
At no disrespect to Evan Williams, I think the nail went into the coffin for
Odeo when its own creators weren't its best users, i.e. they didn't podcast
themselves, so their podcasting tools failed to deliver for the rest of the
podcasting community. Coming out of college, I had a few friends ask if I
wanted to join their startup. I ended up politely declining on the grounds
that I simply wouldn't have been a "good user" of what their team was trying
to build. I essentially told them, "How can I understand and champion our
users if I'm not a user myself?" This same philosophy applied when I had to
turn down Microsoft one summer because I felt I wouldn't be happy and,
therefore, couldn't give my best working on a product that I didn't use.

------
danw
When they bought Odeo back from investors they admitted that they werent
they're own users and that this had been a mistake. Selling on to someone
passionate about podcasting makes a lot more sense. Personally I would love to
see the performance and internationalisation of twitter being concentrated on
more isntead.

